# Employee Reviews of McKesson



## radbar08 (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone every done remote coding for McKesson?  If so, what was your experience?  How was the pay, the workload, the schedule, etc?


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jul 11, 2013)

If you haven't done so yet, you may want to do a search on this forum, as there have been many posts about remote companies, including McKesson.


----------



## crittersitter (Jul 11, 2013)

I've heard good things about them but when I talked to them I didn' t think they were paying enough so I went elsewhere.


----------



## gulfport (Jul 15, 2013)

*McKesson*

Good company, great benefits,


----------



## kimbelyreid (Jul 15, 2013)

*McKesson*



sassysister1 said:


> Has anyone every done remote coding for McKesson?  If so, what was your experience?  How was the pay, the workload, the schedule, etc?



I have a good friend that has worked for them for years, pay is not competitive but they are a well known established company.


----------



## TiffianyEdwards (Jul 15, 2013)

I had someone tell me they knew someone who worked for them and loved it. I have applied but have not heard anything back yet. Am looking for anything, I have no experience but have my credentials, if you hear anything or go to work for them let me know  Tiffianylynne@gmail.com


----------

